# Vineyard Rain Lace Knit Shawl



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I found this yarn that was too hard to resist. It reminded me of a vineyard in the rain, although Im not sure why!

So I bought a 100g ball of Wollelfe Merino Fingering in the Bordeaux gradient and started designing a pattern to go along with it.

At the top center youll find raindrops, and then through the body of the shawl lots of vineyard leaves, beginning with the bordeaux color and finishing off with a light rose - as a result of the rain!

Theres a background of purl stitches on the right side, with some additional raindrops at the tips of the topline.

If you have some basic lace knitting experience you should have no trouble with the pattern and end up with a lovely accessory.

The pattern is available on Ravelry for USD 2.75
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vineyard-rain


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Its absolutely perfect!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely work....great colourway!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oooohhh, that is lovely!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! A rose bouquet.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That looks so lovely.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Micheal! Superb work,Pattern and colour.Will be looking in your shop. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very, very pretty!!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Beautiful, just love lacey shawls


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing This is so beautiful and you are so talented.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Very Pretty ~ Just purchased it. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very, very pretty ... lovely colour tones.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Sooooo pretty.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! ;0)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful color, design, and knitting!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

When I saw the first picture, I thought, "Oh my!". It is a stunner and the yarn is perfect for it, as is the name. So pretty.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, another beauty, Michael. I'm addicted and I bought it ;~D. Thank you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What lovely yarn! Perfect pattern for it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I hope you decide to knit this shawl and if you do you'll let me know if you have any questions or suggestions!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous as usual Michael! Thank for sharing!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

This is magnificent! The yarn is spectacular. I'm going to try to find it somewhere the impact of the shading of color is just beautiful, not to mention you did an amazing job!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Alto53 said:


> Very, very pretty!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

What a beautiful shawl!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty !!


----------

